# Oconee National Forest Maps?



## Bucky T (May 3, 2012)

Any of y'all know where to find quality maps of the National Forest?

Looking online and the selections seems to be slim.

Thanks,

BuckyT


----------



## deathfromabove83 (May 3, 2012)

www.usgs.gov


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 3, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Any of y'all know where to find quality maps of the National Forest?
> 
> Looking online and the selections seems to be slim.
> 
> ...



http://www.nationalforeststore.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=NFS&Category_Code=GA

It's well worth the $10.


----------



## Bucky T (May 3, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> http://www.nationalforeststore.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=NFS&Category_Code=GA
> 
> It's well worth the $10.



Thank You.  I'll look into purchasing one.

I seem to remember seeing your name on some signs at Cedar Creek and B.F Grant about coyote trapping studies being performed on both WMA's.

Any updates on what y'all found out there?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 4, 2012)

You can buy one at the USFS HQ on Hwy 441 between I-20 and
Eatonton.....Lots of good hunting territory in that area around
Rock Eagle and toward Eatonton...


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 11, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Thank You.  I'll look into purchasing one.
> 
> I seem to remember seeing your name on some signs at Cedar Creek and B.F Grant about coyote trapping studies being performed on both WMA's.
> 
> Any updates on what y'all found out there?



Prior to trapping, the fawn recruitment rates weren't near as bad as other recent research (Savannah River Site), but they did increase a good bit after trapping.  One major point of interest was that fawns were not as heavily selected for on Cedar Creek as they were on B.F. Grant.  It seems that as deer density decreases and fawns become fewer and farther between coyotes may shift to more readily available food resources.  We hypothesized that the better quality habitat on B.F. Grant would provide "buffer" foods and decrease predation on fawns, but the opposite was true.


----------



## Bucky T (May 12, 2012)

Very interesting.  Thank you for the information!


----------

